# Conneaut Flow



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

A few friends and I were planning on hitting Conneaut Creek this up coming weekend. Does anyone have a good idea of how Conneaut Creek conditions might relate to the flow data on the Chagrin? From what I can find, that is the closest working gauge right? I hope my question makes sense. What I am looking for is:

If the Chagrin is moving at ???cfs Conneaut will probably be blown. If the Chagrin is at ???cfs, Conneaut will be perfect. 

Thanks for any help you can give. They are going to be making a 5 hour drive, so we want to make sure that it is going to be worth it.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I was there on sunday, fished for 30 min decideded it wasnt worth it and went to PA which i went 6 for ten in about 3 hours. The flow data is very similar to that of the chagrin but when the chagrin is still a little high and murky conneaut is pretty good. Id say it clears about a day ahead of the chagrin.

fish the chagrin, near the average or 50cfs above it, i think the average is around 150?ish


----------



## wetaline (Oct 23, 2006)

I fished the breakwall Sunday and had good luck. Caught a 26' 8lb steelie on my second cast using a red and white dare devil.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Call 4405933755 For Conny Report/ Updated 2x A Day


----------

